# Single "Click" when Gas Pedal Pressed/Depressed



## joshpjost (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi All, Bought the Cruze Diesel back in July 2013 and have thoroughly enjoyed this car thus far. Got about 130K on it now, just changed brakes for first time!About a week after changing brakes, I started noticing a single click or pop noise coming from the engine compartment whenever the gas pedal is pressed and depressed, regardless of speed. This only happens while in gear, the symptom is not present when the car is in park or neutral, so I suspect that it is not an engine/tranny mount issue. It also makes the same single click right before I come to a complete stop when braking. Have you ever heard of such a thing? Any one have an idea what the problem is?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

What if you coast to a stop in neutral and "bounce" the car with the brakes a bit as you come to a stop? Or on a hill?

By the description, I'd think something suspension related - spring seats and sway bar end links are quite common on Cruzes. Possibly some kinda engine/trans mount.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Something in the Pedal Linkage?


----------



## joshpjost (Jul 22, 2013)

Put car in neutral and proceeded to pump the brakes, no noise. Only until I came to a complete stop, then put the car back into gear did I hear the noise again. I wouldn't suspect this issue be suspensions/mount related if the car is complete stopped and still making the noise.Changed the transmission fluid at 70K, got 130K on her now, so I could change fluids again and see if this issue persists.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Hmm...CV joint maybe? Stop-neutral feature?

One other test - if the car is in manual mode as you come to a stop, does it still happen?


----------



## joshpjost (Jul 22, 2013)

Yes, still happens when the car is in "manual" mode, in the same scenarios.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Motor/transmission mount?
Specifically the 'dogbone' that handles the drivetrain's torque?


----------



## joshpjost (Jul 22, 2013)

I think it is the CV joint on the drivers front side. Anyone have any references for changing this component out? I found an OEM ACDelco CV Shadt assembly for about $140 but I’m wondering if there are any special rolling required other than your standard mechanic tools. Let me know if there’s a guide or DIY out there for our cruzes.


----------



## joshpjost (Jul 22, 2013)

Ended up being the axle nut. Completely loose. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

